# Apple Dumpling!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Oct 19, 2016)

First off I have to give credit to @cowgirl for this recipe. It was originally done in this thread. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82688/apple-smoked-apple-dumplin-on-the-drum/0_40


Now I took the lazy way and used the oven. 

Going into the oven. 

View media item 495242
Coming out

View media item 495243
Money Shot

View media item 495244

This was a fantastic recipe and super easy to do. We had some pie dough in the fridge already but you could use some store bought stuff just as easy.

I will try this on the smoker sometime in the future and I recommend that you do also.

Enjoy

Brian


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks great and a nice recipe...JJ


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 20, 2016)

Kickin' it old school 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Gonna give this one a try!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

That's killer Brian!!

I could definitely dive into that right now!!







   Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 20, 2016)

This is one of the best desert recipes! Cowgirl sure did good on this one and yours look great! We love making these.

Point!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks great.    I gotta try this.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 20, 2016)

I will be doing this, thanks for the great idea.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2016)

Brian them sure do look good. My wife would love em but she would have to make em cuz i'm to lazy


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 20, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great and a nice recipe...JJ



Thanks JJ



DukeBurger said:


> Kickin' it old school :drool
> 
> Gonna give this one a try!!



Its super simple and great. I need to do the egg wash a little better next time.




SmokinAl said:


> That's killer Brian!!
> 
> I could definitely dive into that right now!!
> 
> Thumbs Up   Al


I am sure I will see these on your lang soon. Thumbs Up



dirtsailor2003 said:


> This is one of the best desert recipes! Cowgirl sure did good on this one and yours look great! We love making these.
> 
> Point!



Yes she did. She did alot of good cooks. Most of the new people don't know it so I am glad I was able to bring some attention to this thread so they can see how we did it old school style. :biggrin:



c farmer said:


> Looks great.    I gotta try this.



You will love it Adam. And it will give you reason to run that stick burner of yours :grilling_smilie:



redheelerdog said:


> I will be doing this, thanks for the great idea. Thumbs Up



No problem. Enjoy. 



nepas said:


> Brian them sure do look good. My wife would love em but she would have to make em cuz i'm to lazy :laugh1:



Thanks Rick

And DUH!!!! on your wife making it. I mean its not like its sausage so she would have to do it.  And knowing your wife I am sure she wouldn't mind.


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2016)

Brian they look great,my Mom did apples with the cinnamon and sugar.Wrapping them is a good idea Thanks

Richie


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 20, 2016)

tropics said:


> Brian they look great,my Mom did apples with the cinnamon and sugar.Wrapping them is a good idea Thanks
> Richie



Thanks Richie. I bet that your mom's dish was pretty good as well.


----------



## b-one (Oct 20, 2016)

That sure looks tasty!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 20, 2016)

b-one said:


> That sure looks tasty!



Thanks B


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice work Brian, I might try these this weekend.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 20, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> Nice work Brian, I might try these this weekend.



Thanks Dan. You wont regret it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2016)

Have my wife picking up the ingredients for these, the Sriracha Pickled Eggs, some Spicy Mexican Pickled Onion and some grilled yardbird for this weekend.

I have an idea to add some Graham Cracker crumbles to these, yum!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 20, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Have my wife picking up the ingredients for these, the Sriracha Pickled Eggs, some Spicy Mexican Pickled Onion and some grilled yardbird for this weekend.
> 
> I have an idea to add some Graham Cracker crumbles to these, yum!



Graham cracker sounds interesting. Ill be looking for that thread.


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2016)

I haven't had apple dumplings in years! Thanks for the reminder of how good they are!

Disco


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey Bri

Is this low carb? ...Cause I'd like to try it.  But Mrs. BD is watching them carbos for me.   I like that you cut the sweetness with vanilla ice cream. Point! b


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2016)

Disco said:


> I haven't had apple dumplings in years! Thanks for the reminder of how good they are!
> 
> Disco



no problem on reminding you how good they are. I enjoyed doing it. 



BDSkelly said:


> Hey Bri
> Is this low carb? ...Cause I'd like to try it.  But Mrs. BD is watching them carbos for me.   I like that you cut the sweetness with vanilla ice cream. Point! b



Of course its low carb. I cut the carbs out of the middle of the apple. Some people call that the core LOL. 

Thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks great Brian.  Thanks for adding the link to cowgirls post--I'm on my way to check it out right now.

Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks great Brian.  Thanks for adding the link to cowgirls post--I'm on my way to check it out right now.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary.  I had to give credit to whom it was due.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow, that is just perfect!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Wow, that is just perfect!



Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 88rxna (Sep 23, 2017)

Any idea on time and temperature for these in the oven?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 23, 2017)

88rxna said:


> Any idea on time and temperature for these in the oven?


I'd go with 325°-350° and bake until just turning golden brown on top.

I did a batch of these on my grill using indirect heat with Apple wood, turned out pretty good.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2017)

88rxna said:


> Any idea on time and temperature for these in the oven?



I did it at 350 until it was golden brown. It took about 55 minutes.


----------



## 88rxna (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks all! I have a ham on the performer right now so I guess I'll toss em on the grill!


----------



## 88rxna (Sep 24, 2017)

20170924_153421.jpg



__ 88rxna
__ Sep 24, 2017






Figured I'd toss in some vanilla into the egg wash...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 24, 2017)

88rxna said:


> 20170924_153421.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howd it turn out


----------

